# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  ԵՊՀ-ում ծեծել են «Հակահարված» art խմբի անդամին

## Վահե-91

Ո՞վ, ի՞նչ գիտի սրա մասին  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

Միայն այն գիտեմ, որ պատմության ֆակուլտետի դեկանը` պարոն Մինասյանը, բավականին հավասարակշռված մարդ է, ու եթե այսպես դուրս է եկել ափերից, նշանակում է` հասցրել են: Հիմնավոր հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ է եղել, պետք է ամբողջական պատկեր լինի, որովհետև սա արդեն կարծես միջնամասի տեսագրություն է:

Այս դեպքը ևս գալիս է հիմնավորելու` անցաթղթերով ֆակուլտետի շենք մուտք գործելը կիրառելու անհրաժեշտությունը, որը գործում է, օրինակ, սլավոնական համալսարանում: Կողոպուտի բազմաթիվ դեպքեր (որի զոհ դարձել է նաև նվաստս) ուղղակի կկանխվեին` չհաշված նման միջադեպերը:

հ.գ. արդեն սկսեց հետաքրքրել, թե սա ինչ արթ խումբ է և ինչ է քարոզում: Միգուցե նրանց ցանկությունն էլ դա՞ էր :տհինկ

----------

keyboard (23.11.2012), Վահե-91 (24.11.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Չեմ ճանաչում «պարոն Մինասյանին», 
Չեմ ճանաչում բորձրախոսով ջահելներին, 
Չեմ ճանաչում ճվճվոցով իրան մեջ քցող քյառթին, 
Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում «Հակահարված» art խմբի մասին: 

Ուղղակի վիդեոյից հասկացա էսքանը. մի խումբ երիտասարդ բարձրախոսներով մուտք են գործել համալսարան և խանգարում էին կարգը: Իրանք, կարծում եմ, տեղյակ էին ինչի էին գնում. նորմալ է՝ բողոքի ակցիաների ժամանակ քաղաքացիները հաճախ են խախտում կարգը. ի վերջո դա է հենց բողոքի դրսևորում: Տարեց մադրը խոսում էր բավականին կիրթ, և ոնց հասկացա, դեկանն էր, ուստի իրավասու՝ երիտասարդներից պահանջել, որպեսզի լքեն շենքը: Ջահելներն էլ կարծես կամաց-կամաց դուրս էին շարժվում: 
... դե դեպքերի զարգացումն էլ նորմալ հասարակությունում պտի լիներ հետևյալը՝ ԵՊՀ-ի անվտանգության աշխատակիցները /անվտանգության աշխատակցի հանդերձանքով/ պետք է դուրս հրավիրեին ջահելներին, ահնրաժեշտության դեպքում կիրառեին ուժ, թևերը ոլորեին, հրեին, դուրս նետեին, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ծեծ: 

Բայց հանկարծակի մեջ է ընկնում մեր օրերի Սասունցի Դավիթը, Առյուծաձև Մհերը, Տորք Անգեղը, «տարիք հարգող» մեր լավ ախպերը.. ու գնաց, սկսվում է հայ հասարակության գոյատևման համար այդքան անհրաժեշտ սուրբ արարողությունը՝ ծեծը՝ ուղորդված վայրենի ձայներով, հայ վեհ լեզվի չքնաղագույն բառերով: 
Ու ես Վիշեբալները համալսարանում պրակտիկան ավարտելուց հետո կանցնեն ռեստորանները սպարտիվկեքով բժիշկներից մաքրելուն: Սենց վիշիբալներ հայ հասարակության բոլոր մակարդակներում կան, ու մենք իրանց մեծարում ենք, իրանք են «լավ տղեքը», սրբություն հարգողները, մեր «հազարամյա արժեքները պաշտպանողները», իրենց ասաբնյակի բաղչում Եկեղեցի սարքողները... և վերջապես Ճշտի Զինվորները:

հ.գ. մենք վայրենի ենք. դագերից ու չեչեններից մի փոքր ավելի առաջ ընկած, բայց մեկ ա՝ վայրենի...

----------

Ariadna (24.11.2012), Chuk (24.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Jarre (24.11.2012), keyboard (23.11.2012), Mephistopheles (24.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (26.11.2012), Դավիթ (28.11.2012), Լեո (25.11.2012), Վահե-91 (24.11.2012), Տրիբուն (24.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Եթե ծեծվողները համասեռամոլներ են, ապա Ակումբի կեսը շուտով կհավաքվի ու տեղը տեղին, երբեմն նույնիսկ չափն անցնելով ու իրար վիրավորելով կքննարկի: Հակառակ դեպքում այս դեպքը ոչ մի **կղանք չարժե:

----------

Bruno (24.11.2012), keyboard (23.11.2012), Vaio (24.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ծեծվողները համասեռամոլներ են, ապա Ակումբի կեսը շուտով կհավաքվի ու տեղը տեղին, երբեմն նույնիսկ չափն անցնելով ու իրար վիրավորելով կքննարկի: Հակառակ դեպքում այս դեպքը ոչ մի **կղանք չարժե:


բլթ ...

----------

Chuk (24.11.2012), DavitH (24.11.2012), ivy (24.11.2012), Jarre (24.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Rammstein (24.11.2012), VisTolog (24.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.11.2012), Գալաթեա (24.11.2012), Լեո (25.11.2012), Հայկօ (24.11.2012), Մարկիզ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> բլթ ...


Բլթ

----------


## Վահե-91

> հ.գ. արդեն սկսեց հետաքրքրել, թե սա ինչ արթ խումբ է և ինչ է քարոզում: Միգուցե նրանց ցանկությունն էլ դա՞ էր :տհինկ


ինձ էլ սկսեց հետաքրքրել  :Xeloq: 
դե սենց անիմաստ բաներ են անում՝

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Պահո  :Jpit:  Եթե հակաիշխանական բաներ են հայտարարել բարձրախոսով, ուրեմն լրիվ հասկանալի է Մինասյանի զայրանալու պատճառը :ՃՃ Իր ֆակուլտետում նման հայտարարություններ հնչելու դեպքում ինքը ուղղակի կզրկվի դեկանի հաստիքից:

----------


## Վահե-91

լավ, ստեղ ավելի պարզ ա երևում, ոնց էին խանագարում դասերը՝



Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, որ «Մեկ ազգ»-ը տենա էս վիդեոն ու իրանց դուրը գա էտ քարոզչության եղանակը  :Sad:   :Shout: 
էս ինչ զիբիլանոց սարքին էտ շենքը  :Wacko:

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս մեկը նայեք  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (24.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Տղերքը դուրս գալիս են: ԵՊՀ շենք մտնելն ու բարձրախոսներով նման հայտարարությունն անելն ինչքանով է օրինաչափ, դժվարանում եմ ասել, երկու կողմից հնչող տեսակետների մեջ էլ տրամաբանություն կա: Բայց դա միայն շենք մտնելու մասով, իսկ այ արդեն թե ինչ ա կատարվել շենքում, լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա: Ու անկհայտ ա, որ իրենց շենքից դուրս հրավիրելը չի եղել օրենքի շրջանակում, ակնհայտ ա, որ գործ ունենք խուլիգանական վարքի հետ:

Դեկանի մասով... Էս օրերին հասցրեցի թե՛ լավ, թե՛ վատ բաներ լսել իր մասին: Բայց կարծիքս աշխատում եմ ձևավորել  ոչ թե զուտ լսածով, այլ եղած փաստերով: Առայժմ ձեռիս տակ եղած միակ փաստը խոսում է նրա մասին, որ իշխանության պնակալեզ է ու պատմության կեղծարար: Նման մարդկանց նկատմամբ իմ վերաբերմունքը միանշանակ է: Կարդացեք *այստեղ*:

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Տրիբուն (24.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս մեկը նայեք


Ոստիկանների մտորումներն էին հետաքրքիր արվեստի մասին :Jpit:  Ընդհանուր լավ ա, որ էսքան "անիմաստ" բաներով զբաղված երիտասարդներ ունենք, ուրախացնում ա: Իհարկե, եթե խախտում են անում, պետք չի թույլ տալ, բբայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էլ իրանք չտեն փորձի խախտում անել, ի վերջո, երիտասարդ են ու հանցագործություն չեն հո կատարում: Դեկանի ներկայությամբբ քաշքշուկի տեսարանը դեկանի օգտին չի խոսում: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա դասագրքին, Չուկ ջան, զարմանալի չի, կարդալ սկի պետք էլ չէր իմանալու համար, որ տենց ա գրված լինելու:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մինասյանին ճանաչել  եմ 4  տարի, մեր ժամանակ  զամդեկան էր, ԵՊՀ-ում լյուբոյ հարց  լուծող ա, երդվյալ  դաշնակցական,կուսակցությունների պատմություն  էր տալիս, մի այլ կարգի  զուսպ  մարդ ա, ես իրանից  ագրեսիա չեմ տեսել... Քանի որ  առանց ձայն եմ տեսա նյութը  չեմ կարա  ասեմ, իրան  վիրվորել  են ,հակաճառել ,թե ինչ...
Դաժը դեկանը մեզ շենքում ծխելուց տեսավ ,մինչև  Կրեմլ բողոք  էր  գրել, իսկ Էդիկ  Մինասյանը ասում էր.<<Տղեք հելեք դուրսը ծխեք>>...

----------


## Chuk



----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե ծեծվողները համասեռամոլներ են, ապա Ակումբի կեսը շուտով կհավաքվի ու տեղը տեղին, երբեմն նույնիսկ չափն անցնելով ու իրար վիրավորելով կքննարկի: Հակառակ դեպքում այս դեպքը ոչ մի **կղանք չարժե:


Չէ, ոնց որ կնամոլներ են…  :Mda:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Տղերքը դուրս գալիս են: ԵՊՀ շենք մտնելն ու բարձրախոսներով նման հայտարարությունն անելն ինչքանով է օրինաչափ, դժվարանում եմ ասել, երկու կողմից հնչող տեսակետների մեջ էլ տրամաբանություն կա: Բայց դա միայն շենք մտնելու մասով, իսկ այ արդեն թե ինչ ա կատարվել շենքում, լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա: Ու անկհայտ ա, որ իրենց շենքից դուրս հրավիրելը չի եղել օրենքի շրջանակում, ակնհայտ ա, որ գործ ունենք խուլիգանական վարքի հետ:


Արտակ ջան , նախ տղեքը երկրորդ  հարկից  բարձրանում էին երրորդ  հարկ, ինչ-ինչ շենքը լավ գիտեմ, հետո  բարձրախոսով օրինաչափ չի  կարող լինել, ինչպես  նաև  թռուցիկներով զիբիլնոց անել,  ստեղ մի պահ  կա,իրանք  հասան իրանց ուզածին ,հիմա  սաղ  ճանաչում  են <<Հակահարվածին>> ուղղակի  սադրանք  ա...

----------

Freeman (24.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան , նախ տղեքը երկրորդ  հարկից  բարձրանում էին երրորդ  հարկ, ինչ-ինչ շենքը լավ գիտեմ, հետո  բարձրախոսով օրինաչափ չի  կարող լինել, ինչպես  նաև  թռուցիկներով զիբիլնոց անել,  ստեղ մի պահ  կա,իրանք  հասան իրանց ուզածին ,հիմա  սաղ  ճանաչում  են <<Հակահարվածին>> ուղղակի  սադրանք  ա...


Պետրոս ջան, ես պարզ ու հստակ գրել էի, որ ես դժվարանում եմ ասել իրանց արածն օրինաչա՞փ ա, թե՞ չէ: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, քո էս գրածից հետո ես որևէ կողմ կողմնորոշվեցի: Ասեմ՝ չէ: Ես մինչև քո ասելն էլ գիտեի, որ իրանք շենքում են, հետո՞: Ո՞վ ա սահմանել, որ համալսարանի շենքում ընդմիջման ժամանակ չի կարելի բարձրախոսով խոսել, ցույց կտա՞ս: 

Հետո եթե էդքան «օրինապաշտ» ենք, արի հասկանանք, թե ո՞վ ա առաջինը քաղաքականությունը մտցրել համալսարաններ, ո՞վ ա բոլոր ուս. խորհուրդները սարքել կուսակցական երիտ. կառույցներ: Արի հասկանանք, թե ո՞ր օրենքով ա սահմանված, որ համալսարանի միջանցքում չի կարելի առանց ուսումնական պրոցեսը խանգարելու գաղափար տարածել տարբեր խմբերի: Որ մտնում ու տարբեր գովազդային զիբիլներ են տարածում, որ նույն համալսարանից միջանցքներից հավաքում են ուսանողներին ու տանում ասենք իշխանության միտինգին, ինչ-որ էդ անողներին չեն ուզում դուրս հրավիրել: 

Եթե օրենք կա, ապա դա պետք ա գործի բոլորի համար հավասար: Այլ ոչ թե խտրական: Եթե դու հիմա ասում ես տղերքը սխալ են անում, ուրեմն մինչև էդ էլ պետք ա թռնես էդ դեկանի դեմքին, որնն անգամ պատմության դասագիրքն ա քարոզչական գործիք դարձրել:




Ու վերջապես կրկնում եմ. անկախ նրանից, տղերքն իրավունք ունեին մտնել շենք թե ոչ, նրանց շենքից հեռացումը ՉՊԵՏՔ Է լիներ խուլիգանական ձևով, պետք է լիներ օրենքի տառին համապատասխան: Ու ի դեպ դեկանը չէր, որ պետք է զբաղվեր դրանով. դա ոչ դեկանի պարտավորությունն ա, ոչ իրավասությունը:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), Աթեիստ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> ստեղ մի պահ  կա,իրանք  հասան իրանց ուզածին ,հիմա  սաղ  ճանաչում  են <<Հակահարվածին>> ուղղակի


հ.գ. Խնդիրը սխալ ես ձևակերպել: Իրանց ուզածը ոչ թե ճանաչման հասնելն ա, այլ գաղափարի, համոզմունքի տարածումը: Գոնե ես էդպես եմ ընկալում: Ու իհարկե համալսարան էլ հենց էդ նպատակով էին մտել: Բա ուրիշ ինչի՞ համար: Ու իհարկե դեկանն օգնեց, որ ավելի շատ մարդ իմանա սրա մասին, էդ հատվածով շնորհակալություն դեկանին  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի ինքն ուրիշ բան էր ուզում  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դեկանի մասով... Էս օրերին հասցրեցի թե՛ լավ, թե՛ վատ բաներ լսել իր մասին: Բայց կարծիքս աշխատում եմ ձևավորել  ոչ թե զուտ լսածով, այլ եղած փաստերով: Առայժմ ձեռիս տակ եղած միակ փաստը խոսում է նրա մասին, որ իշխանության պնակալեզ է ու պատմության կեղծարար: Նման մարդկանց նկատմամբ իմ վերաբերմունքը միանշանակ է: Կարդացեք *այստեղ*:


Իսկ ո՞վ է կարծում, որ այդ գիրքը ընդհանրապես լույս կտեսներ և այն էլ կկոչվեր դասագիրք այն ԲՈՒՀ-ում, որի կառավարման խորհրդի նախագահը ՀՀ նախագահն է, իսկ խորհրդի մյուս անդամները` տարբեր գերատեսչությունների ղեկավարներ ու ներկայացուցիչներ, եթե Մինասյանը երկու կողմին էլ մեղադրեր: Մարդը ուզած-չուզած պաշտոնական փաստաթղթերից է օգտվել: Ու պատահական էլ չէ, որ հենց իրեն են հանձնարարել դա գրել, քանի որ դեկանի հաստիքից զրկվելու հարցը կարող էին առաջը դրած լինել: Ընդունում եմ, որ միակողմանի ներկայացված նյութ է, բայց նաև ընդունում եմ, որ այլ կերպ չէր կարող գրել:

----------

Freeman (24.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Չէ, ոնց որ կնամոլներ են…


Շատ ուրախ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ո՞վ է կարծում, որ այդ գիրքը ընդհանրապես լույս կտեսներ և այն էլ կկոչվեր դասագիրք այն ԲՈՒՀ-ում, որի կառավարման խորհրդի նախագահը ՀՀ նախագահն է, իսկ խորհրդի մյուս անդամները` տարբեր գերատեսչությունների ղեկավարներ ու ներկայացուցիչներ, եթե Մինասյանը երկու կողմին էլ մեղադրեր: Մարդը ուզած-չուզած պաշտոնական փաստաթղթերից է օգտվել: Ու պատահական էլ չէ, որ հենց իրեն են հանձնարարել դա գրել, քանի որ դեկանի հաստիքից զրկվելու հարցը կարող էին առաջը դրած լինել: Ընդունում եմ, որ միակողմանի ներկայացված նյութ է, բայց նաև ընդունում եմ, որ այլ կերպ չէր կարող գրել:


Աստղ, բոլորովին պարտադիր չի երկու կողմին էլ մեղադրել, պարտադիր չի ընդհանրապես որևէ մեկին մեղադրել կամ արդարացնել: Պետք էր ընդամենը մնալ փաստերի շրջանակում ու զերծ մնալ որևէ գնահատականից: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում օրինակ սա՝ «իշխանությունների ամենաթողության պայմաններում արհամարհանքով խախտելով օրենքով սահմանված կարգը», ո՞վ է թույլատրում էդքան նոր պատմական փաստը գրելուց դասագրքում իշխանության հասցեին օգտագործել «ամենաթողություն», ընդդիմության հասցեին «արհամարհանքով խախտելով» գնահատականները: Ու սա միայն ծաղիկն է: Պետք էր մնալ չոր ու հստակ փաստերի շրջանակում, առանց որևէ գնահատական հնչեցնելու: Ու եթե ինքն ընտրել է դեկանի աթոռը, դրա համար կեղծելով ու նման կերպ ներկայացնելով պատմությունը, ապա ես էլ ընտրում եմ իրեն իր արժանի անվանումով կոչելու տարբերակը:

Ու էն, որ Համալսարանը նման կառույց է դարձել արդեն իսկ բավական է, որ ասենք, որ տղերքը լավ են արել, որ տենց մտել են համալսարան ու տենց ակցիա են արել:

----------


## Ambrosine

Յաաա...




> *ՀԱԿ-ը պահանջում է պատասխանատվության ենթարկել Էդիկ Մինասյանին*
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն այսօր հայտարարություն է տարածել, որտեղ նշվում է, որ ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական ակտիվությունը ճնշելու հերթական դեպքն է գրանցվել: Կոնգերսի տարածած հաղորդագրության մեջ ասված է, որ «Հակահարված» նախաձեռնության մի խումբ անդամներ փորձել են ԵՊՀ պատմության ֆակուլտետի ուսանող երիտասարդությանը իրազեկել երկրում ձեւավորված բռնապետական ռեժիմի, քաղբանտարկյալների առկայության, ապօրինի դատավարությունների եւ այլ անօրինականությունների մասին։ Այդ նպատակով նրանք օգտագործել են դասամիջոցի մի քանի րոպեն, սակայն *շենքից դուրս գալու ճանապարհին*, նրանց վրա է հասել ֆակուլտետի դեկանը մի խումբ անձանց հետ, բռնություն գործադրել տեղեկատվություն տարածելու սահմանադրական իրավունքներից օգտվող երիտասարդների նկատմամբ։ Վերջիններս ստիպված են եղել ոստիկանություն հրավիրել:
> 
> «Կոնգրեսը պահանջում է իրավապահ մարմիններից օրենքով սահմանված կարգով պատասխանատվության ենթարկել երիտասարդների նկատմամբ բռնություն կիրառած անձանց»,-ասված է հաղորդագրության մեջ:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ միջադեպը տեղի է ունեցել նոյեմբերի 22-ին, իսկ հաջորդ օրը ԵՊՀ Պատմության ֆակուլտետի դեկանը լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ հերքել է տարածված լուրերն այն մասին, որ վեճի է բռնվել ակտիվիստների հետ: Էդիկ Մինասյանի խոսքով՝ չորս հոգի տեսախցիկները ձեռքներին, բարձրախոսով ներխուժել են մասնաշենք, միջանցքում վազելով իշխանությանը դատապարտող վանկարկություններ են արել, որի արդյունքում տապալվել են ֆակուլտետի դասերը: Դեկանի խոսքով՝ երբ նա դուրս է եկել պարզելու եղածը, հարցրել է թե, ովքեր են նրանք, երիտասարդները պատասխանել են «բա դու՞ ով ես» արտահայտությամբ:


Աղբյուր

Եթե Ա1+-ը էդքան մանրացել էր Մինասյանի խոսքերի մեջ ու "սուտ" էր գտել, հիմա նույնը կարող ենք անել ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարության մեջ (տեսեք թավ տառերով առանձնացվածը)

----------

Chuk (24.11.2012), Freeman (24.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Յաաա...
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր
> 
> Եթե Ա1+-ը էդքան մանրացել էր Մինասյանի խոսքերի մեջ ու "սուտ" էր գտել, հիմա նույնը կարող ենք անել ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարության մեջ (տեսեք թավ տառերով առանձնացվածը)


Ճիշտ ես, միայն մի տարբերությամբ: ՀԱԿ-ն այստեղ երրորդ կողմ է, կարծիք ու գնահատակ հնչեցնող է (ինչպես ես ու դու) ու պետք չի թեման շեղել ՀԱԿ-ին ու իր հայտարարությունը քննարկելու ուղղությամբ: Բայց կրկնեմ՝ ճիշտ ես, սխալ կամ սուտ կա հայտարարության մեջ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Յաաա...
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր
> 
> Եթե Ա1+-ը էդքան մանրացել էր Մինասյանի խոսքերի մեջ ու "սուտ" էր գտել, հիմա նույնը կարող ենք անել ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարության մեջ (տեսեք թավ տառերով առանձնացվածը)


Մի սխալ էլ կա: Ոչ թե «Հակահարված» խումբն ա ստիպված եղել ոստիկանություն կանչել, այլ նրանց ոստիկանությունը տարել ա:

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, բոլորովին պարտադիր չի երկու կողմին էլ մեղադրել, պարտադիր չի ընդհանրապես որևէ մեկին մեղադրել կամ արդարացնել: Պետք էր ընդամենը մնալ փաստերի շրջանակում ու զերծ մնալ որևէ գնահատականից: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում օրինակ սա՝ «իշխանությունների ամենաթողության պայմաններում արհամարհանքով խախտելով օրենքով սահմանված կարգը», ո՞վ է թույլատրում էդքան նոր պատմական փաստը գրելուց դասագրքում իշխանության հասցեին օգտագործել «ամենաթողություն», ընդդիմության հասցեին «արհամարհանքով խախտելով» գնահատականները: Ու սա միայն ծաղիկն է: Պետք էր մնալ չոր ու հստակ փաստերի շրջանակում, առանց որևէ գնահատական հնչեցնելու: Ու եթե ինքն ընտրել է դեկանի աթոռը, դրա համար կեղծելով ու նման կերպ ներկայացնելով պատմությունը, ապա ես էլ ընտրում եմ իրեն իր արժանի անվանումով կոչելու տարբերակը:
> 
> Ու էն, որ Համալսարանը նման կառույց է դարձել արդեն իսկ բավական է, որ ասենք, որ տղերքը լավ են արել, որ տենց մտել են համալսարան ու տենց ակցիա են արել:


Էդ բառերը քո ասած` ծաղիկ են: Ամենաթողություն եզրն էլ միակ բացասական բառը` իշխանության դեմ: Բայց չմոռանանք, որ դա Քոչարյանին է վերաբերում, ինքը զերծ է մնացել Սարգսյանին պիտակավորելուց, ու դասագիրքը հաստատվել է: Ասածս հենց դա է: Ես դատավարությունների մասը չկարդացի, դե չկար, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ այդտեղ գործող իշխանությանը մի քանի բան կասի: Բայց ինչ վերաբերում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդեպ նրա վերաբերմունքին, միանշանակ կարող եմ պնդել, որ կա հարգանք ու պատկառանք` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան մարդու, գիտնականի հանդեպ: Ինքը միակ դասախոսն էր, որ նույն 2008թ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անունը շոշափեց լսարանում, այն էլ` հանձնարարելով կարդալ Խաչակիրների մասին նրա գիրքը` որպես արժեքավոր աշխատություն:

Համալսարանը վաղուց էր նման կառույց, մեզնով ոչ դեպի դրականն ա շարժվել, ոչ` բացասականը: Համալսարանը կործանում են այն նույն քաղաքական ուժերը, որոնք որ կործանում են մեր երկիրը:

----------


## Սերխիո

Լավ  պարզ  ա, դու նկատի ես ունեցել ` դուրդ  գալիս  են , ոչ թե  դուրս  են գալիս`ետ երկրորդ ու երրորդ  հարկի պահով :
Են ,որ քաղաքականությունը մտցրել  են  ԲՈՒՀ, ես ընդունում եմ ,որ սխալ ա...
Ուղղակի դեպքին անդրադառնալով `ետ խումբը գիտեր ,ինչ  ա  բախվելու, դրա համար էլ  նկարում էին, իսկ  են մեկը ,որ նիրյադ ա ըլնում ու խփում ա, ետ  արդեն  սխալ ա,քարի դար չի, չդզեց, կարային կոռեկտ ,անվտանգության  աշխատողներով  հանեին,ինչ-որ մի տաքարյուն եկավ, շիկացրեց...
Դեկանի պահով , եթե մի տարածք իրան ա  վստահված,ուրեմն ինքը չի կարա  անմասն մնա, պտի միջամտի, քանի որ  վերեվից հերը կանիծեն...Էս  ա  ասածս..

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտ ես, միայն մի տարբերությամբ: ՀԱԿ-ն այստեղ երրորդ կողմ է, կարծիք ու գնահատակ հնչեցնող է (ինչպես ես ու դու) ու պետք չի թեման շեղել ՀԱԿ-ին ու իր հայտարարությունը քննարկելու ուղղությամբ: Բայց կրկնեմ՝ ճիշտ ես, սխալ կամ սուտ կա հայտարարության մեջ:


Վերջին միտքս` ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապված:
Երբ հոդվածի վերնագիրը կարդացի, մտածեցի` իրենց վարկաբեկելու և կեղծ տվյալներ դասագրքում զետեղելու համար են Մինասյանին ուզում պատասխանատվության ենթարկել: Դու մի ասա` երիտասարդների` տեղեկատվություն տարածելու սահմանադրական իրավունքի ոտնահարման հարցն են քննարկում  :Jpit: :

Ինչ-որ բան փոխվել է ընդդիմության մոտեցումներում: Եթե նախկինում կարող էի ասել` միակ ընդդիմությունը ՀԱԿ-ն է, այսօր ձեռնպահ կմնամ նման համոզմունք հայտնելուց: Կոպիտ ասած` եթե իշխանությունը կարող է արմատական ընդդիմությանը, որի կազմում շարքային դպրոցականներ չեն, իրենց սկզբունքային մոտեցումներից հարկադրել թեկուզ մի փոքր նահանջել, ապա ի՞նչ դժվարություն կա ԵՊՀ-ն կլանելու մեջ: Բացարձակ չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ բառերը քո ասած` ծաղիկ են: Ամենաթողություն եզրն էլ միակ բացասական բառը` իշխանության դեմ: Բայց չմոռանանք, որ դա Քոչարյանին է վերաբերում, ինքը զերծ է մնացել Սարգսյանին պիտակավորելուց, ու դասագիրքը հաստատվել է: Ասածս հենց դա է: Ես դատավարությունների մասը չկարդացի, դե չկար, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ այդտեղ գործող իշխանությանը մի քանի բան կասի: Բայց ինչ վերաբերում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդեպ նրա վերաբերմունքին, միանշանակ կարող եմ պնդել, որ կա հարգանք ու պատկառանք` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան մարդու, գիտնականի հանդեպ: Ինքը միակ դասախոսն էր, որ նույն 2008թ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անունը շոշափեց լսարանում, այն էլ` հանձնարարելով կարդալ Խաչակիրների մասին նրա գիրքը` որպես արժեքավոր աշխատություն:
> 
> Համալսարանը վաղուց էր նման կառույց, մեզնով ոչ դեպի դրականն ա շարժվել, ոչ` բացասականը: Համալսարանը կործանում են այն նույն քաղաքական ուժերը, որոնք որ կործանում են մեր երկիրը:


Արի վիճենք:
Համալսարանը կործանում են ոչ թե այդ նույն ուժերը, այլ նրանք, ովքեր չեն ընդդիմանում այդ ուժերի դեմ, այլ կզում են տակները: Սենց ձևակերպումը ո՞նց ա: Որտև մարդը կարող ա բարի ու սիրված լինի, կարող ա խելոք ու կրթված լինի, բայց էս պահին իմ աչքի առաջ են իր երկու քայլերը.

1. Կեղծված պատմություն, որն իմ համար ամենաանությլատրելի բաներից է, կարող ես բիսեդկում տենց խոսել, բայց դասագրքերում չի կարելի նման բան գրել,
2. Իրադարձության անմիջական մասնակցի իրադարձության նկարագրություն՝ երկու ակնհայտ ստով (տեսնում ենք տեսահոլովակից):

----------


## Moonwalker

> ԱԺ «Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Արծվիկ Մինասյանը պատրաստ է եղբոր՝ ԵՊՀ պատմության ֆակուլտետի դեկան Էդիկ Մինասյանի փոխարեն ներողություն խնդրել, եթե իրեն համոզեն, որ իր գործողություններում հակաիրավական վարքագիծ կար: 
> Նա այս մասին գրել է Facebook սոցցանցի իր էջում՝ արձագանքելով սոցցանցի օգտատեր Արթուր Մինասյանի հորդորին, ով, մասնավորապես, գրել էր. «Ձեր եղբորը բարի եղեք` կարգի հրավիրեք, էս ինչ լկտիություն է»: 
> Արթուր Մինասյանը միաժամանակ ներկայացրել էր տեսանյութ, թե ինչպես են ԵՊՀ պատմական ֆակուլտետի դեկանի ներկայությամբ հարվածում «Հակահարված» art նախաձեռնության անդամներին: 
> «Ձեր բառերից ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ կա՛մ իրականությունը չգիտեք, կա՛մ կանխամտածված խեղաթյուրում եք այն: Կարծում եմ, որ լկտիություն է տարրական տրամաբանությամբ չառաջնորդվելով բարոյականության և օրենքի նորմերի խախտումը քողարկելու նպատակով նախահարձակ լինելը»,-գրել է Արծվիկ Մինասյանը: 
> Ըստ ՀՅԴ պատգամավորի՝ իր եղբորը մեղադրողն այս դեպքում արտահայտվել է նույն երիտասարդների պահվածքով. «Այս դեպքում այն արտահայտվում է ոչ միայն առաջին հայացքից կրթության հետ աղերս չունեցող իբր ակցիա իրականացնող երիտասարդների պահվածքով, այլ նաև նրանց հակաիրավական, հակաբարոյական և ժողովրդավարության հետ առնչություն չունեցող վարքագիծը արդարացնելով և խրախուսելով»: 
> Պատգամավորը նկատում է, որ մեղադրողը և նրա նմանները կարիք ունեն արտահատվելուց առաջ փաստերը համադրել, ծանր ու թեթև անել, նոր արտահատվել: 
> «Իմ խորհուրդն է Ձեզ, առավել ևս, որ Մինասյան եք: Դրանով է պայմանավորված նաև իմ մեղմ արձագանքը»,-նշել է նա:
> Արթուր Մինասյանը պատգամավորի՝ նման պատասխանից հետո ավելորդ համարելով շարունակել՝ նշել է. «Քանի որ դուք հակված եք տեսանյութում առկա ակնհայտ փաստերը խեղաթյուրել և չեք պատրաստվում կարգի հրավիրել ձեր եղբորը, ավելորդ եմ համարում պատասխանել ձեզ, արդեն ոչ այնքան հարգարժան պարոն երեսփոխան»:
> Արծվիկ Մինասյանն իր հերթին մեղադրող Մինասյանին հրավիրել է զրույցի և նշել, որ իրեն հակառակը ապացուցելու դեպքում պատրաստ է հրապարակայնորեն ներողություն խնդրել, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա կակնկալի դա լսել վերջինից:
> «Հարգարժան Արթուր Մինասյան, հրավիրում եմ Ձեզ ԱԺ հանդիպման` երկուշաբթի օրը (26.11.2013թ.) ժամը 15-ին (ըստ ԱԺ շենք մտնելու կանոնների Ձեր անձնագիրը պետք է վերցնեք Ձեզ հետ: Հայտ իջեցնելու համար կարող եք զանգահարել 010-513694 հեռախոսահամարով): Եթե ինձ համոզեք, որ պատմության ֆակուլտետի դեկանի գործողություններում որևէ հակաիրավական վարքագիծ կա, ես խոստանում եմ հրապարակային ընդունել դա և ներողություն խնդրել, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա ակնկալում եմ Ձեր ներողությունը` Ձեր բառերի և օգտագործված արտահայտությունների համար: Հուսամ Ձեր մոտեցումները միայն վիրտուալ տարածության մեջ չեք ներկայացնում, այլ նաև պատրաստ եք զրուցել դեմ առ դեմ»:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի դեպքին անդրադառնալով `ետ խումբը գիտեր ,ինչ  ա  բախվելու, դրա համար էլ  նկարում էին


Պետրոս ջան, եթե անկեղծ, ես բավական բարձ կարծիքի եմ էդ տղերքի մասին՝ առանց ճանաչելու: Ու քանի որ բարձր կարծիքի եմ, ապա կարծում եմ, որ իրանք հաստատ էնքան խելք ունեն ու էնքան ծանոթ են Հայաստանի ներկայիս վարք ու բարքին, որ իհարկե հաշվի առել են նման դեպքի հնարավորությունը: Ու ոչ միայն էս ակցիային: Կարող ա սա շատ աղմուկ հանեց, բայց իրանց առաջին ակցիան չի, իրականում շատերը, գոնե լրատվությանը հետևող, նոր չի, որ իմանում են իրանց մասին, իրանց էլ առաջին անգամը չի որ ոստիկանություն են տանում, որ հետևում են, որ հետները խնդիր են փորձում առաջացնել: Տղերքն էդ ամեն ինչը վստահ եմ լավ գիտեն ու հասկանում են ու անում են, որտև ասենք ի տարբերություն ինձ ոչ թե մենակ ֆորումում խոսացող են, այլ նաև գործ անել ուզող:

Ու որ իրանց էս արածն աղմուկ ա առաջացրել նաև հետևանք ա նրա, որ մեր հասարակության մոտ էս կարգի հարցերը դեռ որոշակի չեն, նորություն են: Մենք չգիտենք, լավ վերաբերվենք իրանց ակցիային, թե ոչ: Չգիտենք, որովհետև մի կողմից մեզ թվում ա, որ ոչ մեկը իրավունք չունի մտնի համալսարան ու տենց ակցիա անի, մյուս կողմից ասում ենք, արա՛, խի՞ իրավունք չունի, էդ մեր, մեր սերունդների կրթվելու վայրն ա, որը ապրում ա մեր հարկերով, նաև, բայց որը դարձրել են կուսակցական դուքյան, որտեղ չեն թողննում ազատ արտահայտվել, որտեղ կոռուպցիան ա բուն դրել, որտեղ էս, էն ու էն:

Հիմա լիքը մարդ հիացած ա էս տղերքով: Լիքը մարդ էլ լարված ա իրանց վրա: Ու էս արդեն նշանակում ա, որ իրանք բավական լուրջ բան են արել: Ու էդ իմաստով կեցցեն իրանք:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (26.11.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արի վիճենք:
> Համալսարանը կործանում են ոչ թե այդ նույն ուժերը, այլ նրանք, ովքեր չեն ընդդիմանում այդ ուժերի դեմ, այլ կզում են տակները: Սենց ձևակերպումը ո՞նց ա: Որտև մարդը կարող ա բարի ու սիրված լինի, կարող ա խելոք ու կրթված լինի, բայց էս պահին իմ աչքի առաջ են իր երկու քայլերը.
> 
> 1. Կեղծված պատմություն, որն իմ համար ամենաանությլատրելի բաներից է, կարող ես բիսեդկում տենց խոսել, բայց դասագրքերում չի կարելի նման բան գրել,
> 2. Իրադարձության անմիջական մասնակցի իրադարձության նկարագրություն՝ երկու ակնհայտ ստով (տեսնում ենք տեսահոլովակից):


Քո ձևակերպումն էլ ա լավը, բայց եթե քաղաքական ուժը ուսանողին ընդգրկում է իր շարքերը, իրեն դաստիարակում որպես իր ապագա քարոզիչ` դասախոսի կամ գիտնականի տեսքով, այդ դեպքում արդեն համալսարանում ներքին ուժ չի էլ մնում, որ պայքարի քաղաքական ուժերի դեմ, որովհետև ինքն էլ արդեն քաղաքական որևէ ուժի մասնիկ է հանդիսանում:

----------


## Սերխիո

Արտ ջան , հասկանում եմ քո տեսակետը ու հարգում  եմ , ուղղակի իրանց են քայլը  դուրս  չեկավ, որ  գրադարանի  յեսիմ որ  հարկից  թռուցիկ են շաղ տալիս ու դավոլնի տեսքով իջնում, հետո մի հատ կաղ տատի պտի գա ու  իրանց  փնթիությունը հավաքի, ես  ետի  փնթիություն եմ համարում... Դե թող անելուց  առաջ  ետ էլ հաշվի առնեն, չգիտեմ ,երևի  ետ  քայլն ա,որ իրանց  արարքը չհարգվավ  մոտս , մեկել Մինասյանի  նկատմամբ բարեհաճ  վերաբերմունքս...

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), Աթեիստ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Աղբյուր*


Էս խորհրդարանում "բանավեճի" ա հրավիրու՞մ, թե՞ իրոք` բանավեճի: Մարդը տեսավ ԱԺ պատգամավորների հետ չի ստացվում, ուրիշ միջոցներով ա փորձում իրականացնել ԱԺ գործառույթները  :Jpit: :
Բայց իրոք ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե Արթուր Մինասյանը կգնա հանդիպման, թե ոչ:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս խորհրդարանում "բանավեճի" ա հրավիրու՞մ, թե՞ իրոք` բանավեճի: Մարդը տեսավ ԱԺ պատգամավորների հետ չի ստացվում, ուրիշ միջոցներով ա փորձում իրականացնել ԱԺ գործառույթները :
> Բայց իրոք ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե Արթուր Մինասյանը կգնա հանդիպման, թե ոչ:


Եթե ես իր տեղը լինեի, չէի գնա, որովհետև էսպես թե էնպես պետք ա ցույց տա (որպես հիմնավորում) էն նյութերը, որոնք էսպես թե էնպես հասանելի են Արծվիկին ու պարզ ա, որ վերջինս չի ընդունելու սխալը: Բայց Արթուրին ճանաչելով ենթադրում եմ, որ կգնա:

----------


## kivera

Երբեք պարոն Մինասյանը չի եղել պնակալեզ ու պատմության կեղծարար...բարի ու հավասարակշված դեկան... էս միջադեպերն ուղղակի սկսում են ցույց տալ, որ խոսքի ազատությունը մտնում է հայ իրականության մեջ` երբեմն իրական, երբեմն շինծու ու պատվերով...

----------


## Ambrosine

Ըհը՞, դեպքերը զարգանում են...




> *
> ԵՊՀ-ի ուսանողները հերքում են*
> 
> Երեկ երեկոյան ԵՊՀ պատմության ֆակուլտետի կոլեկտիվի և ուսանողության անունից հայտարարություն է տարածվել, հետեւյալ բովանդակությամբ. «Նոյեմբերի 22`-ին ժամը 13-ին, 4 հոգի բարձրախոսով և տեսախցիկներով ներխուժելով ԵՊՀ պատմության ֆակուլտետ, կատարել են ապօրինի գործողություններ` խաթարելով ֆակուլտետի բնականոն աշխատանքը: Նրանք անհարկի աղմուկ են բարձրացրել, բարձրաձայն բղավել, արտահայտել իրենց քաղաքական հայացքները, անկարգություններ հրահրել: Երիտասարդների գործողությունները խոչընդոտել են ֆակուլտետի բնականոն գործունեությունը: ԵՊՀ պատմության ֆակուլտետի դեկան Էդիկ Մինասյանը, լսելով բարձրացած աղմուկ-աղաղակը, ընդհատել է իր դասախոսությունը ու փորձել միջամտել և հանդարտեցնել երիտասարդներին` պահանջելով դադարեցնել անկարգությունները և հեռանալ ֆակուլտետի մասնաշենքից: Երիտասարդները, չենթարկվելով դեկանի օրինական պահանջներին, շարունակել են անկարգությունները և գործադրել բռնություն` հրելով դեկանին, դասախոսական անձնակազմի որոշ ներկայացուցիչների և ուսանողների: Սադրած անկարգությունները հնարավոր է եղել դադարեցնել միայն ոստիկանության միջամտության արդյունքում: Լրջորեն մտահոգված լինելով վերոնշյալ փաստով` ԵՊՀ պատմության ֆակուլտետի կոլեկտիվը և ուսանողները խստորեն դատապարտում են կատարվածը և թույլ չեն տա որևէ մեկին խանգարելու ֆակուլտետի բնականոն գործունեությունը: ԵՊՀ-ի կանոնադրությամբ այն ապաքաղաքական հիմնարկ է»:
> 
> 
> *Մենք, որպես ԵՊՀ Պատմության ֆակուլտետի ուսանողներ, հայտարարում ենք.*
> 
> Ա. Հայտարարությունը, որը տարածվել է ֆակուլտետի ուսանողության անունից, չի ներկայացնում բոլոր ուսանողների տեսակետը, եւ մեր անունից տարածվել է՝ առանց մեզ հետ նախապես համաձայնեցնելու կամ տեղյակ պահելու: Մենք ԶԼՄ-ներից ենք իմացել, որ մեր անունից նման հայտարարություն է տարածվել:
> ...



Աղբյուր

----------

VisTolog (25.11.2012), Աթեիստ (25.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երբեք պարոն Մինասյանը չի եղել պնակալեզ ու պատմության կեղծարար...բարի ու հավասարակշված դեկան... էս միջադեպերն ուղղակի սկսում են ցույց տալ, որ խոսքի ազատությունը մտնում է հայ իրականության մեջ` երբեմն իրական, երբեմն շինծու ու պատվերով...


1. Գիտենք, որ էսօր պնակ լիզելով չի, որ դառնում են դեկան ։)
2. Տեսախցիկների դեմը խաբելն ու նորագույն պատմության մասին սխալ ինֆորմացիա տալն արդեն կեղծել չի համարվում, հա՞։

----------

Chuk (25.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

Չգիտեմ, հիմա Դուք էս հարցադրմամբ քանի նորմալ մարդու վիրավորեցիք, ինչևէ, ես իմ կարիծիքին եմ մնում, որ պրն Միասյանը կարգին հավասարակշված անձնավորություն է: 


> 1. Գիտենք, որ էսօր պնակ լիզելով չի, որ դառնում են դեկան ։)
> 2. Տեսախցիկների դեմը խաբելն ու նորագույն պատմության մասին սխալ ինֆորմացիա տալն արդեն կեղծել չի համարվում, հա՞։

----------

